# The REAL Deal - Online shirt Designers



## adam smasher (Mar 2, 2010)

After many hours searching the boards, blogs and internets, I am hereby begging someone…anyone to provide the answer to a question that has been rehashed here many times.

What is a good online t-shirt maker. but wait….. There’s more.

Please only post:
·  If you actually have used the one you are talking about
· Can provide a link to a WORKING Example of it
· Can tell me where to get it.

I have seen carts that don’t work, people trying to sell programs for big bucks without providing a working sample, “programmers” with no follow-through, etc. All I am looking for is a Zazzle or Customshirt clone at a decent price that actually works.

Lets end this right now and forever, going down as the definitive post on what is the real deal out there reguarding online t-shirt software. That should condense a whole lot of Bla Bla Bla around the issue.


----------



## EddieM (Jun 29, 2009)

I think Zazzle is using more of a custom JS version they made for them self so you wont be seeing that FS any place.

What i see missing in all the ones i looked at are.

Different clip art for each item.
Like i do not want to show the same clip art for t shirts as i do for mugs or other items.

I have yet to see one that i would put out the cash for.
For that much money i think you could hire a programer to make you something like what zazzle has.
Maybe even for less money.

I do not like the flash t shirt designer they all keep you locked out of making a lot of changer as its locked up in the flash files you can not edit with out paying even more to have any change made.


This seems like it should be a $50 at the most website add on.
You can buy complete website stores for 1/4 of what they want for just the t shirts designers.


----------



## adam smasher (Mar 2, 2010)

Right on Eddie. We will hopefully see what others have to ssay, but till then...the word is "if you want it done right...do it yourself".


----------



## logon511girl (Jan 23, 2010)

I am curious myself. I have been doing a lot of research on here and through the web but have yet to find a program I really like. I want to make sure it has enough clipart that customers can find anything they want. I haven't been too impressed with what is out there - I look forward to hearing what others have to say.....


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

adam smasher said:


> but till then...the word is "if you want it done right...do it yourself".


I am totally agree with you. That is what I am doing it tright now to program it yourself.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Most important developing your own application is like taking money and throwing it down a garbage disposal. The cost to develop any application is astronomical. Second, there is not one solution that fits all or there would not be so many choices. We have installed and used OSS, RSK and Piki (Deconet). Each has their own strengths and were orginally designed for a specific purpose. First you need to determine your budget then list out your wants and needs. This will help narrow your selection process dramatically.


----------



## adam smasher (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi Mark. So what solution did you settle on? I didn’t see a design tool on your current site? Was it just more hassle/expense than it was worth in the end?

I just hired a programmer today to implement a design that I have. Will let everyone know how it works out, as it seems that what Mark says is true. Every solution has its pluses and minuses, but if what I have in my mind works, it might be a flexible enough solution for many.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

adam smasher said:


> Hi Mark. So what solution did you settle on? I didn’t see a design tool on your current site? Was it just more hassle/expense than it was worth in the end?
> 
> I just hired a programmer today to implement a design that I have. Will let everyone know how it works out, as it seems that what Mark says is true. Every solution has its pluses and minuses, but if what I have in my mind works, it might be a flexible enough solution for many.


I was in application software for a Fortune 100 for 20+ years and the number one pitfall for most vertical market applications is trying to be everything for everyone. What you basically end up with is a solution that is average for many different uses. The biggest thing to remember is that the general public is not as design savvy as most of us. You truly have to keep the on-line design tool so incredibly simple or the vast majority of people will drop during the process. Most tools are confusing to the average user. We all make the mistake of pushig the application developers on how we would want to use the software NOT on how are potential customers would use them. This forces the developer to get in a feature/function race with it's competitors when the real trick is to forget features and functions and concentrate on usability by the masses. The perfect example of this is Piki now Deconet. Started out as a very focused application then was acquired and expanded to cover many different markets including embroidery. Has more features and functions than 95% of the people will ever use as it is trying to be everything to everyone. We still pay a small monthly fee to Piki and have done so for over a year. We may deploy the application and a very simple application in the next 30 days. With that said if I was a screen printer I would seriously consider OSS as it was obvious to us that was the market the application was originally developed towards.


----------



## patjqm (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello
Does this project also will include a affiliate program?


----------



## adam smasher (Mar 2, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> I was in application software for a Fortune 100 for 20+ years and the number one pitfall for most vertical market applications is trying to be everything for everyone. What you basically end up with is a solution that is average for many different uses. The biggest thing to remember is that the general public is not as design savvy as most of us. You truly have to keep the on-line design tool so incredibly simple or the vast majority of people will drop during the process. Most tools are confusing to the average user. We all make the mistake of pushig the application developers on how we would want to use the software NOT on how are potential customers would use them. This forces the developer to get in a feature/function race with it's competitors when the real trick is to forget features and functions and concentrate on usability by the masses. The perfect example of this is Piki now Deconet. Started out as a very focused application then was acquired and expanded to cover many different markets including embroidery. Has more features and functions than 95% of the people will ever use as it is trying to be everything to everyone. We still pay a small monthly fee to Piki and have done so for over a year. We may deploy the application and a very simple application in the next 30 days. With that said if I was a screen printer I would seriously consider OSS as it was obvious to us that was the market the application was originally developed towards.


So you have not been able to design or implement a workable solution for your own site?

Everything seems to be going fine with the programmer we hired, and we do intend on making this work for the customer as opposed to us. Everyone who has ever said they "could do/can do" have just been full of Bla Bla Bla.


----------



## darque (Dec 21, 2009)

program your own application... damn even gates purchased dos from another developer


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

darque said:


> program your own application... damn even gates purchased dos from another developer


Checkout my Do It Yourself Online T-Shirt Designer use the link below in my signature and I already save thousand of bugs


----------



## majesticmind (Sep 1, 2007)

dragonknight said:


> Checkout my Do It Yourself Online T-Shirt Designer use the link below in my signature and I already save thousand of bugs


I couldnt get it to put text on the shirt.


----------



## dragonknight (May 30, 2009)

Okay let me check it...maybe some bugs


----------



## TeeCreator (May 3, 2010)

Hi,

I found a programmer who had built an easy to use designer. It had most features that I wanted (except for arched text which he is going to add later). He has a working example of one which is fully functional at:
Online Designer

The one he is creating for me which does not have the checkout / cart function complete yet is:
TeeCreator

If you would like his contact info, let me know.


----------



## razu83 (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you look on Productsdesigner T-shirt designer applications.


----------



## sticker (Mar 31, 2010)

Per your post in this forum, I went to the store that was running and it looks nice. The other link is not working at this time. So, I would like to know how to contact the person or company who has the design tool you linked to.


----------



## razu83 (Jul 30, 2009)

you can contact with them to use their contact form here - Contact


----------



## TeeCreator (May 3, 2010)

sticker said:


> Per your post in this forum, I went to the store that was running and it looks nice. The other link is not working at this time. So, I would like to know how to contact the person or company who has the design tool you linked to.


Sorry, they changed the link. You can view it at Untitled Page

Currently there isn't any clipart loaded, but you can upload your own. Textures for filling text haven't been loaded either.

Contact Info:
Lonnie Ellis
501-413-0581
[email protected]


----------

